# selling sony a77ii for RX100 v?



## nonoysm (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi  all i have a buyer for my sony a77ii with 16-50mm ssm lens and i am planning to buy a small compact camera the rx100 v. Reason for selling my dslr for a compact is because I hardly use my a77ii because its too big and i dont want to carry it around when im out with the kids or family. I take mostly shots of my kids and family. Will rx100 v quality be as good or close to the a77ii? I like how the rx100v takes 4k video and is really small compared to a77ii. My shutter count is 4800 is that a lot? i've owned my camera for almost 2 years. the A77ii takes really good pictures to me but if i dont use it, it is not usefull. 

thanks.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2017)

There will be a huge step down in image quality. You are talking about downgrading from a APS-C sensor to 1" compact sensor. There will be sacrifices.

If size is the issue but you want to retain the same great image quality that you currently are getting then you may want to look to Canon's M line which are compact mirrorless cameras with APS-C sensors, the M5 has a EVF which you might like. The downsides is that they don't shoot 4K (I think).  Also you could consider M43 (micro four thirds) cameras which have larger sensors than the RX100 series but the aspect is 4:3 and not 3:2.

I had the RX100 M3 and I really liked it but I got rid of it because it was too small for my hands. It had great image quality when the light is good but when it gets dark is when you really start to see the limitations of the 1" sensor. So if you tend to take a lot of the photos in low light, you will totally want a camera with a larger sensor. But depending on what you shoot, you maybe happy with the RX100 V.

Another alternative to the RX100 V is the Panasonic LX100 which has a M43 sensor and that does shoots 4K video.

So you need to figure out what is the most important feature to you, size? image quality? 4K video?

Also, 4800 shutter count is nothing, that's practically brand new.


----------



## nonoysm (Feb 28, 2017)

thanks for the reply nerwin. I wont be taking that much low light pictures. I will start looking into those are cameras you mentioned. Most important to me is size and 4k video. I dont even know what is APS-C sensor I will have to google that. When reading the reviews it says 1" sensor is big in a compact size. 

Really? wow that's good to know. Everyone is asking me what is the shutter count. I had to google it to find out how to get that hehe. 

I will go to bestbuy and camera store and take a look at those cameras you mentioned today. The buyer is waiting for me to reply when to meet.  I was first thinking sony rx100v but then also saw nikon a900 that has 35x optical zoom and shoots 4k for $500 but i guess that image quality of that is not as good as rx100. But aslong as it is better than a smart phone picture quality.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2017)

The small Sony is regarded highly as an excellent compact camera, and it is beautifully made and easy to carry. It is smnall enough that you WILL take it with you.


----------



## nonoysm (Feb 28, 2017)

okay thanks derrel that is the reason i was looking at the camer is that i can take it with me anywhere fits in my jacket or pocket.  Would you recommend any other compact camera? I know it wont be as good as a77ii in the dark but i will just try not to take some dark pictures and overall as nerwin says i will lose image quality compared to a77ii but i am willing to settle for that so that i have the camera with me all the time. Only concerns is that rx100v is expensive compared to other compacts but i wont have to add too much if i sell my a77ii and lens. I am just a normal guy who takes pictures of family and kids i dont even edit my photos on my computer and mostly use "auto" mode in my a77ii.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 28, 2017)

Hmm, I think the Sony A6300/A6500 have the same sensor as the A77II.
Both have 4K.
Have you considered either of those ?

I have a NEX-6 with the 16-50, and it makes for a tiny bundle (and I can use my almost any other lens with an adapter ... so no wasting my A-mount collection of lenses ... even works nicely with my Leica screw mount lenses.)


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2017)

My goodness, I can't believe I forgot about the A6xxx series.


----------



## nonoysm (Mar 8, 2017)

hi all thanks for all the replies. It was a hard decision, I went to the camera store 2 choices where the sony rx100v and Lumix ZS100. I liked how small the sony was but I read online how people complain about overheating issues and it was over priced no touch screen etc. Lumix ZS100 had it all zoom, touch screen, 4k, but no tilt lcd. I really didn't feel anything about the sony A6300 it was still too big and still had same over heating issues they said. A6500 out of my price range. Went in the camera store to buy a sony or panasonic and came out with a Fujifilm X-T20!   it came out of nowhere.  While reading hour,days,weeks of reviews online, watching youtube videos I never even considered "Fuji" but im not brand person I had canon,nikon,sony i just want the best camera for my money and the fujifilm x-t20 gave it to me. Salesperson says they just received it and they couldn't even open it and show it to me. It has 4k, touch screen, tilting lcd, 24 MP APS-C sensor same with what is on its more expensive bigger brother X-T2, has microphone output, can attach an external flash also. So it has it all but most importantly it is small very thin and light even with the lens. Has interchangeable lens. I bought the black one looks more better to me but if i had the money i would also buy the silver/black for that retro look. I got home tried the picture quality and i am really happy also the 4k video has film simulation and it is also really good quality. I was surprised how good the video film looked but picture quality is really really good. The fujifilm x-t20 just had more bang for my buck. Of course before buying I spent like 1.5hours reading reviews and watching youtube videos in store before buying it because I never heard of it before until the sales person said if he was going to buy a camera it was going to be fujifilm x-t20.  If I had the money I still would like to buy both the RX100v and lumix ZS100 i think those 2 are really good camera as well. It's just that if i could buy 1 it has to be XT-20 just $50 more than rx100v and it has it all best bang for my $$$ and it is really thin and small but not as small as sony rx100v but its okay it is still small for my liking. I sold my A77ii because of its size and weight and wanted something smaller but still having the same picture quality and i got that now if not even more and for only $350! since i sold my a77ii for $1100. I am also taking this camera with me all the time now and taking lots pictures! im loving it. 

thanks all for all the replies!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 8, 2017)

nonoysm said:


> hi all thanks for all the replies. It was a hard decision, I went to the camera store 2 choices where the sony rx100v and Lumix ZS100. I liked how small the sony was but I read online how people complain about overheating issues and it was over priced no touch screen etc. Lumix ZS100 had it all zoom, touch screen, 4k, but no tilt lcd. I really didn't feel anything about the sony A6300 it was still too big and still had same over heating issues they said. A6500 out of my price range. Went in the camera store to buy a sony or panasonic and came out with a Fujifilm X-T20!   it came out of nowhere.  While reading hour,days,weeks of reviews online, watching youtube videos I never even considered "Fuji" but im not brand person I had canon,nikon,sony i just want the best camera for my money and the fujifilm x-t20 gave it to me. Salesperson says they just received it and they couldn't even open it and show it to me. It has 4k, touch screen, tilting lcd, 24 MP APS-C sensor same with what is on its more expensive bigger brother X-T2, has microphone output, can attach an external flash also. So it has it all but most importantly it is small very thin and light even with the lens. Has interchangeable lens. I bought the black one looks more better to me but if i had the money i would also buy the silver/black for that retro look. I got home tried the picture quality and i am really happy also the 4k video has film simulation and it is also really good quality. I was surprised how good the video film looked but picture quality is really really good. The fujifilm x-t20 just had more bang for my buck. Of course before buying I spent like 1.5hours reading reviews and watching youtube videos in store before buying it because I never heard of it before until the sales person said if he was going to buy a camera it was going to be fujifilm x-t20.  If I had the money I still would like to buy both the RX100v and lumix ZS100 i think those 2 are really good camera as well. It's just that if i could buy 1 it has to be XT-20 just $50 more than rx100v and it has it all best bang for my $$$ and it is really thin and small but not as small as sony rx100v but its okay it is still small for my liking. I sold my A77ii because of its size and weight and wanted something smaller but still having the same picture quality and i got that now if not even more and for only $350! since i sold my a77ii for $1100. I am also taking this camera with me all the time now and taking lots pictures! im loving it.
> 
> thanks all for all the replies!


You made a wise choice. Great image quality and their glass is awesome. Get some spare batteries. The 23mm F/2 is really a stellar lens. I love my 60mm macro too for flowers.


----------



## nonoysm (Mar 8, 2017)

hi jcdeboever yes im really happy with it. Image quality again is really good and i am very surprised how good the kit lens is. Yes i will go on vacation on november for 3 weeks and i will definitely need some extra batteries but its also good that i could charge the battery with a usb charger so i can also buy those battery banks for phones in addition to spare battery. I had an almost $1000 lens on my a77ii and the image quality on this camera/lens is the same if not better. my first fuji camera and fujinon lens.


----------



## fstr n u (Mar 24, 2017)

That Fuji X-T20 was one i was cross shopping against the Sony A6500.  Great sensor size, MP and features.  You will love the Fuji.  Best of all...your cameras picture quality will be vastly superior to the smart phone pics people love to brag about.

PS: the Fuji with the silver color looks pretty amazing too.


----------

